# Enlarged Benign-Appearing Cervical Lymph Nodes by Ultrasonography Are Associated with



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Enlarged Benign-Appearing Cervical Lymph Nodes by Ultrasonography Are Associated with Increased Likelihood of Cancer Somewhere Within the Thyroid in Patients Undergoing Thyroid Nodule Evaluation.

Background: Benign-appearing cervical lymph nodes (CLN) are easy to assess during an ultrasonography (US) evaluation for a guided fine-needle aspiration biopsy of a suspicious thyroid nodule, but their clinical significance regarding thyroid cancer risk is not known. Non-malignant-appearing nodes may be an indicator of early malignancy in the thyroid. We hypothesize that there is an increased prediction of thyroid cancer when benign-appearing enlarged CLN (ECLN)>1cm in any dimension are present during an US evaluation of thyroid nodules.

The rest of the abstract is here............

http://www.liebertonline.com/doi/abs/10.1089/thy.2009.0464


----------

